
Hasselblad X1D review: 50M astonishing pixels (2018) - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/12/17003064/hasselblad-x1d-review-medium-format-camera
======
lm28469
Impressive results. I don't have much to contribute to the article itself (I
mostly shoot film) but I've always been fascinated by the Hasselblad XPAN:
[https://www.35mmc.com/25/06/2017/hasselblad-xpan-ii-
review/](https://www.35mmc.com/25/06/2017/hasselblad-xpan-ii-review/)

Some people are insanely creative with it, healthy reminder that photography
isn't all about pixel peeping :
[https://i.redd.it/m7z6wm2idiw01.jpg](https://i.redd.it/m7z6wm2idiw01.jpg)

